# Bench Press OR Dumbell Press?



## Freddo

*Most effective?*​
Bench Press17437.34%Dumbell Press29262.66%


----------



## Freddo

What do you guys think is the most effective chest excercise?


----------



## Rossy Balboa

I use the bench most of the time,but sometimes use dumbells to shock my body! Each to their own i would say mate


----------



## Jake H

i use both, 1 at an incline 1 normal.


----------



## stavmangr

IMO dumbell press,but i alternate each week bar press to db press so i got the good from both worlds.


----------



## Freddo

stavmangr said:


> IMO dumbell press,but i alternate each week bar press to db press so i got the good from both worlds.


thats more less what i have been doing, allthough if i do use the dumbells, i feel i get more of a pump compared to the bench!


----------



## stavmangr

Freddo said:


> thats more less what i have been doing, allthough if i do use the dumbells, i feel i get more of a pump compared to the bench!


Yes because using the db you stresses the pecs.In a word bar press will give you strength and mass and as a compound exercise you train also delts and tris as well.

On the other hand db will give you(more stress but LESS WEIGHT TO LIFT) more "depth" ,detail and symmetry.

So you need both :thumbup1:


----------



## Freddo

stavmangr said:


> Yes because using the db you stresses the pecs.In a word bar press will give you strength and mass and as a compound exercise you train also delts and tris as well.
> 
> On the other hand db will give you(more stress but LESS WEIGHT TO LIFT) more "depth" ,detail and symmetry.
> 
> So you need both :thumbup1:


good post


----------



## GymEatSleepRepeat

dumbell


----------



## Guest

both really.... i find DB isolate my chest better


----------



## liamhutch

stavmangr said:


> Yes because using the db you stresses the pecs.In a word bar press will give you strength and mass and as a compound exercise you train also delts and tris as well.
> 
> On the other hand db will give you(more stress but LESS WEIGHT TO LIFT) more "depth" ,detail and symmetry.
> 
> So you need both :thumbup1:


I dont understand how using dumbels could create more depth and detail? Using weights builds muscle when everything is in place, then the detail comes from removing bodyfat?

some people gain better from barbels and some gain better with dumbels on certain exercises.

I prefer barbel


----------



## andy51086

prefer the bench press


----------



## T_Woody

Do both in my chest routine.. mix/match with incline, decline and flat


----------



## freddiehick

dumbells much better in my opinion, not that i dont use a barbell. If I am doing more reps to get a better pump, i use dumbells, for strength training I used a barbell.


----------



## standardflexer

I have had to study this closely as I have quite powerful delts and weaker chest.

benchpress gives me more mass for my chest, with dumbell my shoulders seem to take over more like incline I can press 50kg dumbells for 8 and I only flat bench 100kg for 10. I think this shows how strong my shoulders are compared to chest I would go with benchpress.


----------



## stavmangr

liamhutch said:


> I dont understand how using dumbels could create more depth and detail? Using weights builds muscle when everything is in place, then the detail comes from removing bodyfat?
> 
> some people gain better from barbels and some gain better with dumbels on certain exercises.
> 
> I prefer barbel


When use a db the range of motion is bigger so the stretch and and the tension to your muscles, this will give you more definition and depth ,thats way during the cutting period youre training mostly with db.

Next time you go to the gym try to do 4-5 perfect press reps with the bar and feel the muscles afterwards try to do the same with db and you will notice the difference, additionally when you press the bar unconsiously your "good" hand -right hand if youre right handed -pressing with more force than your left thats way your good side is slightly bigger than your bad side eg right bi and left bi so you can press 100kg with bar but you cant press with 50kg in each hand ,so you use the db for symmetry.

BUT IN THE END YOU NEED BOTH BAR AND DB


----------



## toxo

there both just as good as each other.


----------



## SOUTHMAN

for ages i did cycles with each, work up to a PB on the DB's say 6-8 weeks then the same with the bar.

I only be doing bar now though as i want to get my flat bench up a bit more respectable


----------



## willsey4

Dumbells for me. The bar puts too much stress on my delts. However I still do the bar every now and then to mix it up


----------



## Freddo

i do think bench press does stress the shoulders and tris more. Barbells for me tend to isolate the chest. Ive just been mix and matching really so i get the best of both worlds.


----------



## AAZ

stavmangr said:


> additionally when you press the bar unconsiously your "good" hand -right hand if youre right handed -pressing with more force than your left thats way your good side is slightly bigger than your bad side


He's right.

I've been using a Smith machine for all my chest exercises over the last eight months and check out what happened to me in this thread. Should have mixed it around really, better late than never though. Gonna start work on those dumbbells next week


----------



## glanzav

i do both gone back to basics and im responding well

flat bench

then incline dumbell

then deline bench then wires or pec dec to finish all heavy and intense total killer


----------



## MasterBlaster

I enjoy bench more but I think that dumbells are more benifical to grow and make stronger gains for the bench press...


----------



## liamhutch

stavmangr said:


> When use a db the range of motion is bigger so the stretch and and the tension to your muscles, this will give you more definition and depth ,thats way during the cutting period youre training mostly with db.
> 
> Next time you go to the gym try to do 4-5 perfect press reps with the bar and feel the muscles afterwards try to do the same with db and you will notice the difference, additionally when you press the bar unconsiously your "good" hand -right hand if youre right handed -pressing with more force than your left thats way your good side is slightly bigger than your bad side eg right bi and left bi so you can press 100kg with bar but you cant press with 50kg in each hand ,so you use the db for symmetry.
> 
> BUT IN THE END YOU NEED BOTH BAR AND DB


 Tried this today, i feel it more with a barbel and get a better pump in the chest lol. My body mechanics must be different to yours.

I still dont understand how dumbels can create more definition. Definition is down to body fat percentage and amount of muscle mass?


----------



## jw007

stavmangr said:


> *When use a db the range of motion is bigger so the stretch and and the tension to your muscles, this will give you more definition and depth ,thats way during the cutting period youre training mostly with db.*
> 
> Next time you go to the gym try to do 4-5 perfect press reps with the bar and feel the muscles afterwards try to do the same with db and you will notice the difference, additionally when you press the bar unconsiously your "good" hand -right hand if youre right handed -pressing with more force than your left thats way your good side is slightly bigger than your bad side eg right bi and left bi so you can press 100kg with bar but you cant press with 50kg in each hand ,so you use the db for symmetry.
> 
> BUT IN THE END YOU NEED BOTH BAR AND DB


LOL are you serious?????


----------



## Inggasson

I like both. Incline Bench Press and Flat Dumbell Press.


----------



## ragahav

Don't have DB of that high weights so use them for warmup and go on with BB


----------



## solidcecil

i use bb on one of my chest days then the db on the other i perfer the dbs though


----------



## BlitzAcez

I find that dumbbells are harder to match the weight on the bench, I can bench around 60kg for 8 reps and then only DB bench 27.5kg for 8 reps = 55kg. So I get a little bit more from the bench, even though I don't even train that properly yet.


----------



## BlitzAcez

why is that? edit*sorry for bp.


----------



## Freddo

BlitzAcez said:


> I find that dumbbells are harder to match the weight on the bench, I can bench around 60kg for 8 reps and then only DB bench 27.5kg for 8 reps = 55kg. So I get a little bit more from the bench, even though I don't even train that properly yet.


When you bench press, your triceps along with your delts are involved so you will find you can push more, but dumbells, its more chest, so you will allways be somewhat behind in comparision to your bench.


----------



## breamking

managed to do 90 kilos today thats 45 each arm lol done 4 x 10 well chuffed with that not bad since only been training 3 weeks


----------



## notorious1990

i voted bench press for the simple reason is i like it better than dumbell press


----------



## Replicator

The Flat Barbell Press is renowned for being one of the worst exercises fro F**in B.B's shoulders, so it would be good advice to always do the Flat Bench with Dumbells, funily enough incline and decline barbell seem to be fine.

it will get you eventually especially as your weights go up

REP


----------



## wales29

Use to do barbell but after i moved to the dumbell press i haven't really looked back. I still do bench with the barbell but more to see what overall weight i can bench rather than part of a routine. I find DB's target my chest much better.


----------



## leafman

dumbells most of time well nearly all the time.


----------



## Dagman72

Replicator said:


> The Flat Barbell Press is renowned for being one of the worst exercises fro F**in B.B's shoulders, so it would be good advice to always do the Flat Bench with Dumbells, funily enough incline and decline barbell seem to be fine.
> 
> it will get you eventually especially as your weights go up
> 
> REP


Totally agree, no pain when I do dumbells but opposite when doing bar.

Only difficult things about dumbells is lifting them into position (especially on incline) and your gym not having enough weight - 50kg (very poor).


----------



## randum

Just out of interest what sort of angle do you guys hit an incline db press? my upper chest i feel is under developed but pay more attention to incline db press.


----------



## scaff19

i tend to use both like others have said i feel the db's more but enjoy the bar also


----------



## miller25

After reading this I mixed things up today and tried dumbells on a flat bench instead or bar and jeez!! I must say dumbells are much more challenging. I lifted 40kg each hand, which I was disapointed with cos I struggled. I did do it last though instead of first when i'm fresh. I will be using dumbells for the next 6 weeks to see how I go.


----------



## Adam_W

Everyones different, so its all down to the individual. For me i get the greatest results from dumbell pressing, but occasionaly i go to the dumbell for a few weeks to increase my strength.


----------



## Adam_W

Im a fan of dumbell presses, greater range of movement and better gains. I do occasionaly swap them for heavy barbell presses to increase my strength. Due to a number of shoulder injuries i find them quite hard, but after some time getting my technique sorted, am seeing improvements on the bb.


----------



## ragahav

I prefer to do both ..


----------



## T_Woody

I voted for Dumbell press, i feel this is the best chest exercise, the range on motion is a lot more controlable, i feel it recruits more of the muscle fibres of the chest, although my chest workout comprises of 3 sets of both Dumbell press an Bench press.


----------



## bluetack67

Barbell as the dumbells in my ****ty gym only go upto 43 kgs


----------



## Hard Trainer

I used to only do dumbell now I only do barbell. Overall I would of thought its best to vary


----------



## The Bam

Both But D/B Is better for shaping the chest because you follow a natural movement pattern unlike B/B where your in a restricted position


----------



## Harry Sacks

Used to do both, rarely BB bench nowadays though, felt it put too much stress on my shoulders, and DB press feels much more effective for me, can really feel my chest doing the work rather then arms/delts


----------



## Dandy-uk

dumbells for me  reason been for me i have no spotter and if i reach a dead end with the dumbells im able to drop them each side of me safely


----------



## CTREZA

Currently I'm doing DB pushes to gain increase on my 90Kg BB :sad:


----------



## skud

i cycle through both. db flat, incline decline one workout, next workout ill cycle through bb.

saying that. if i end up training on my own, ill use db. simply cuz if i fail during set, i can drop them at my side.


----------



## dingosteve

IM going back to dumbells after i noticed a diiference in my pecs, defo left is lookin better for some reason even tho im right handed, im putting this down to restriction movement so back to dumbells for natural lifting path.


----------



## Tommy10

dingosteve said:


> IM going back to dumbells after i noticed a diiference in my pecs, defo left is lookin better for some reason even tho im right handed, im putting this down to restriction movement so back to dumbells for natural lifting path.


Second that- i switched to DB's a few weeks ago and laready better definition but will swap and do BB soon and vice versa:thumb:


----------



## tjwilkie

i was using db for a while but it seem'd to be hitting the lower pec more than flat bench ever did so i had to changed my workout


----------



## N2GB

Mrdaveyk said:


> both really.... i find DB isolate my chest better


 I agree,I do both just to mix things up a bit.


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I get better isolation from DB's first and then bench when my pec's are already pre exhausted.


----------



## paulo

i never liked dbell due to having to watse energy stabilising-just do heavy bench and weighted dips and seems to work for me-each to their own tho


----------



## jAcK..

I use both in my chest workout.. :cool2:


----------



## tombsc

DB because I usually train alone in a very quiet gym and I've come close to getting stuck under the BB.


----------



## Dezw

Both have there benefits, using the barbell tends to put more strain on my wrists and shoulders though so I stick to dumbells mostly.


----------



## Big Gunz

I use the barbell since I can lift more and don't have to worry about balancng the weight with the dumbells. If I had a symetry problem then I probably would give the dumbells a go.


----------



## soggy beer mat

i like to alternate and try shock the muscle with a different range of movement every other week


----------



## Hobbit JT

Alternate, Use Bar for flat press oneweek and dumbells on incline. Then next week use dumbells on flat and bar on incline.


----------



## Howe

I alternate between the to. I think both are productive.


----------



## d4ead

it has to be both, i would do 1 week on 1 and then use the other the following week.

assuming you gym has dumbbells that go heavy enougth to tax you. The amount of gyms that fail to offer dumbbells over 50kg is disappointing in my opinion. If that's the case you have little choice but use barbell.


----------



## Testoholic

both are good, dumbell allows a greater stretch but for me, overall mass comes from barbell bench press


----------



## dudz

stavmangr said:


> When use a db the range of motion is bigger so the stretch and and the tension to your muscles, this will give you more definition and depth ,thats way during the cutting period youre training mostly with db.
> 
> Next time you go to the gym try to do 4-5 perfect press reps with the bar and feel the muscles afterwards try to do the same with db and you will notice the difference, additionally when you press the bar unconsiously your "good" hand -right hand if youre right handed -pressing with more force than your left thats way your good side is slightly bigger than your bad side eg right bi and left bi so you can press 100kg with bar but you cant press with 50kg in each hand ,so you use the db for symmetry.
> 
> BUT IN THE END YOU NEED BOTH BAR AND DB


x2


----------



## tourian

gotta mix it up a bit


----------



## willsey4

Big Gunz said:


> I use the barbell since I can lift more and don't have to worry about balancng the weight with the dumbells. If I had a symetry problem then I probably would give the dumbells a go.


Because your chest needs to stabalise and balance the weights this makes it harder for you and therefore gives a different approach to building the chest symetry problem or not.

Also you can angle the dumbells in such a way where is takes the stress of your shoulders.

Always worth mixing it up a bit. Even if you do dumbells every 4th workout etc


----------



## Nathrakh

Generally train with variety in mind so use both from workout to workout (as said both have their merits and limitations).


----------



## greg fear

i switch it up one week with dumbells the next without


----------



## defdaz

Barbell bench press is more effective at giving you pec tears (look at my avatar).


----------



## bigbob33

Dumbells for me as I haven't got a spotter!


----------



## hilly

3/4 weeks of 1 then 3/4 weeks of another then back but change the angle.


----------



## big_jim_87

like the bar but dumbbells work better


----------



## 54und3r5

Use both, not because one is better but simply to mix it up


----------



## testosterone1

I prefere the bench press. Haven't overly experimented with the DB press apart from on a couple of occasions. I feel I can lift more on the bench press.


----------



## tullybow

Always work bench, but today for some reason thought I'd try dumbell presses-nearly split me in half seeing as I tried to hit a weight relatively close to what I can bench. In hindsight this was a bit of a schoolboy error! Anyway, decided to retreate to the safe haven of the bench for the remainder of the workout. Maybe next week eh......


----------



## lee.jones73

hard to lift heavey with db when doing incline if you train on your own hard to get them up and back down again so i use the smith if training on my own due to my training partner being a fireman and always on call lol, but i normally switch them up every 2weeks


----------



## Themanabolic

DB get a better range of motion, love the pump, I mix it up though..


----------



## Si Train

Is it worth doing both in the same session?


----------



## rodrigo

i prefer dumbers , :thumb :tho always switch it about


----------



## vsideboy

I do them alternate weeks.


----------



## dtlv

DB's work more muscle as they require more stabilising muscles to come into play but this in turn reduces the maximum load compared to presses with a bar.

I think regular bench presses are the better exercise for developing chest strength but DB presses are marginally better for hypertrophy due to the more chest friendly range of motion.


----------



## tom0311

I voted bench press when I first read this a while ago. I used to do only dumbbell press then went to bench press about 8 months ago and loved it. Had awesome gains and i picked up weight real quick. This week I went back to DB's and hit 47.5's for 2 sets of 5 and was well chuffed, when I last tried em 40's were hard. Im gonna start doing 4 weeks on each and alternate, see how that goes. I get more pump from DB's as well I think, maybe from the bigger range of motion?


----------



## vsideboy

yeah I think you get more pump because you're able to get your hands a bit nearer at the top rather than keeping them more than shoulder width apart all the way up.


----------



## Jake1436114563

Barbell Bench Press.

THE daddy for chest.

You'll find dubmbells awqward as **** when they start getting heavy.


----------



## aeon

I mix it up 1 week db's flat and incline then next week barbell flat and decline. Then swap it around, works well


----------



## Ironclad

testosterone1 said:


> I prefere the bench press. Haven't overly experimented with the DB press apart from on a couple of occasions. I feel I can lift more on the bench press.


I'm the opposite. There must be a voice in my head saying that bar could crush my neck lol, because I can comfortably lift nearly 50% more with DBs.

Daft I know... :confused1:


----------



## Andy Dee

You will probably be able to lift more doing the bench or smith machine press because it involves less control than using dumbells, plus theres no bar supporting the either side weight so there will probably be more resistence on each arm using dumbells as your more or less directly holding a bunch of plates in the palm of your hands.

I mix them up every few weeks but do flat more with dumbells as flat benching put a lot of strain on the shoulders

EDIT

*Sorry i meant that the other way round*


----------



## steve1234567890

i put my newb vote in for dumbells - basically because balancing them seems to involve more muscle, plus i can use them without a spotter as they can be dropped if needs be. that said, even as a newb my gym doesn't have heavy enough dumbells for this exercise (40kg)


----------



## S.J.S

Hobbit JT said:


> Alternate, Use Bar for flat press oneweek and dumbells on incline. Then next week use dumbells on flat and bar on incline.


 Same here :thumb:


----------



## vinnievinnie

I use both on Incline and Decline

Use just Dumbell on flat though


----------



## bassmonster

dumbell presses any day....


----------



## empzb

DB for me (I don't have a bar anyway).

Also do them on a swiss ball to try and add a bit of balance work in to the equation.

Probably not the best way of doing them but for the time being while I can't afford a bench it will have to do.


----------



## noid

OK, stupid question but would db press work on the floor or do you need to lower elbows past level with your back?

I don't have a bench so that would be the only option for me and I need to work on my chest. Press ups just don't cut it.


----------



## vsideboy

A Few bricks and a bit of 6" x 1" wood will make a temporary bench. Uncomfortable but will do the job. Only need 2 layers of bricks I reckon to give your elbows enough room to go back. 2 bricks on top of each other in top middle and bottom locations under a piece of wood will easily be strong enough.

But yeah I think you'll find it best to get a good stretch across the chest by getting your hands almost level with your body mate.


----------



## noid

vsideboy said:


> A Few bricks and a bit of 6" x 1" wood will make a temporary bench. Uncomfortable but will do the job. Only need 2 layers of bricks I reckon to give your elbows enough room to go back. 2 bricks on top of each other in top middle and bottom locations under a piece of wood will easily be strong enough.
> 
> But yeah I think you'll find it best to get a good stretch across the chest by getting your hands almost level with your body mate.


Nice one, thanks.

I have a ball so will give it a go on that but if that feels too unsteady to be safe then the bricks and wood idea will come into effect. :beer:


----------



## vsideboy

glad to be of help mate.

tbh After the 1st set I'm already feeling uncomfortable with 2 heavy dumbells hovering over my face on a fixed bench so wouldn't want the added panic of the ball slipping sideways and definitely dropping one on my head.

Dan


----------



## noid

vsideboy said:


> glad to be of help mate.
> 
> tbh After the 1st set I'm already feeling uncomfortable with 2 heavy dumbells hovering over my face on a fixed bench so wouldn't want the added panic of the ball slipping sideways and definitely dropping one on my head.
> 
> Dan


To be honest, I'm a big girls blouse anyway so am only lifting a really light weight. (about 6.5k per arm!) (Pussy!)


----------



## TheBigBang

Jake H said:


> i use both, 1 at an incline 1 normal.


x 2


----------



## Gym-pig

It can be easy with a BB to miss the very bottom of the movement . With DB you dont tend to miss this part

Unfortunately you need a good training partner to do serious training with DB's

Both are good and are far far superior to a smith machine


----------



## JokaJJayy

I do not have a bar, only dumbells.

For max mass gains, should I be doing both flat and incline dumbel presses, or just one for a couple weeks then switch?


----------



## Gym-pig

JokaJJayy said:


> I do not have a bar, only dumbells.
> 
> For max mass gains, should I be doing both flat and incline dumbel presses, or just one for a couple weeks then switch?


I think Inclines are far superior than flat . No harm in swapping an shocking the muscle but I would keep inclines as your priority .

Also - join a gym . If you cant afford it find a BB gym that does pay as you train and then just go once a week . This addition to your training will yield huge benefits


----------



## vsideboy

I do both flat and incline each week, mix it up between bb and db too, so sometimes flat bb and inc db and sometimes the other way around.


----------



## 44carl44

i do both.


----------



## Oldam Lad

As in all things, Mix it up!!


----------



## Nutz01

Ive made most progress and got good chest build and strengh with dumbels, also find its good on forearms as well. I can always feel a slight forearm pump after a db session.


----------



## strange_days

just mix it up


----------



## Scott_E

prefer the chest press.

but the dumbells definitly give me a better workout.


----------



## iMORE_TEST

i do both, but always start with benchpress as its my main lift for chest days.


----------



## Small_tank

Bench is a compound move so it will work more muscles either way and is known to be the daddy when it comes to chest

The reason i think people might choose D.B press is because of the range of motion and you can stretch the pecs a bit more when u lower the weights.Something that you cant do when pressing a bar.

Each to their own i gueese , everyone is diffrent so try both and see how you get on :thumbup1:


----------



## -Jack-

both


----------



## Simon m

For me dumb bells are best, but I have awful shoulder injuries so db's are better. However, once you start getting to serious weights it has to be barbell as you just can't lift (or find) heavy enough db's in most gyms


----------



## Nutz01

Small_tank said:


> Bench is a compound move so it will work more muscles either way and is known to be the daddy when it comes to chest
> 
> The reason i think people might choose D.B press is because of the range of motion and you can stretch the pecs a bit more when u lower the weights.Something that you cant do when pressing a bar.
> 
> Each to their own i gueese , everyone is diffrent so try both and see how you get on :thumbup1:


Totaly agree, I would love to do some freeweight benching but as i train alone I cant seem to push myself as much as i do with db's however I do decline on the smith as i can set stops if i run in to trouble so i'm not going to be trapped to the bench if i fail on a set :thumb: but its not the same as freeweight so for now ill stick with the db's. i'm making very good progress on them and my chest is getting big, ive moved up 8 Kg on each db in 4 weeks. and my target is for 40Kg by the begining of April which looks realistic.


----------



## Nutz01

Simon m said:


> For me dumb bells are best, but I have awful shoulder injuries so db's are better. However, once you start getting to serious weights it has to be barbell as you just can't lift (or find) heavy enough db's in most gyms


Agreed again!

As soon as I hit the 50Kg DB's which is the biggest at my local gym the bar is the only way to go.


----------



## WillOdling

I like both but prefer DB on incline and bar on the flat and decline


----------



## zelobinksy

I like either one, i find that dumbells hurt more the next day.

but if i go heavy 1-3 reps, i'll tend to use a bar, simply because my shoulder can give way (just seems to like pop out lol) and with a bar it happens 80% less of the time, slightly different movement i suppose.


----------



## the_almighty

im sure that when using dumbells for flat chest pressing you will use more stabiliser muscles than the actual chest so i would think that barbell is beter for chest but you to mix and match tbh whatever works for you realy


----------



## Nutz01

the_almighty said:


> im sure that when using dumbells for flat chest pressing you will use more stabiliser muscles than the actual chest so i would think that barbell is beter for chest but you to mix and match tbh whatever works for you realy


I would have to disagree on this. I would say you would use more, because you are having to stabilise the db's in 3 planes of movment, and doing a compound lift with mainly the chest plus a little tricep, I also get a pump in my forarm as you have to stabilise from the elbow up also. with a barbell the left to right is stabilised with the bar

Just my opinion and small amount of experience. If i'm wrong please correct me on this, but as i say just my opinion.


----------



## vsideboy

as said before I try to do both alternate weeks. Trouble is there's times when I can't even get the db's up to the start after a couple of sets so then end up switching to a bb to finish off the exercise.

Don't think you should specialise in either but try to do a bit of both.

Dan


----------



## Cluk89

i used to do barbell all the time, but since i started dumbells i prefer them, i feel you can get so much better contraction of th pecs with dumbells.

You can get a really nice squeeze at the top with dumbells.

I think when you first start using dumbells after using the barbell for a long time people dont like it because they cannot lift as much weight (an ego thing!).


----------



## zany

To be honest I don't think there is one single answer to this. The best thing to do is use both as both are vital when training chest. I mix mine up all the time, if im doing flat barbell, ill do incline db, and vice versa.


----------



## Nutz01

zany said:


> To be honest I don't think there is one single answer to this. The best thing to do is use both as both are vital when training chest. I mix mine up all the time, if im doing flat barbell, ill do incline db, and vice versa.


I had a spot today so I done some flat barbell then incline db, very good workout and a nice change to do something different, one of my best workouts yet


----------



## Smitch

I prefer the DB's myself.

Moved up to the 45kgs DB's last week which was a massive achievement for me, i was on the 28kgs this time last year. :thumb:


----------



## 1237matt

Freddo said:


> What do you guys think is the most effective chest excercise?


Effective for what?

Size db

Strength bench

Simple


----------



## Guest

Both; flat bench barbell & incline bench dumbbell for me.


----------



## Rotsocks

Dumbells have alwasy worked better for me.

They stimulate my chest more where the bench press can tend to hit my front delts to much.


----------



## JB74

just use whatever i can get on usually not the picky sort lol


----------



## cheef

heavy paused bb bench for me


----------



## AWG

been using DB for the past 3 weeks, however usually use Barbell, only like ding DB when I have a spotter


----------



## Nutz01

AWG said:


> been using DB for the past 3 weeks, however usually use Barbell, only like ding DB when I have a spotter


I only like barbell when i got a spotter, if i run in to trouble i can just drop the db's with a bar your fvcked :lol:


----------



## Fragjuice

do both

edit - actually no, I find it alot easier to go heavier with the bench press, so if you want size I'd say bench press


----------



## Lois_Lane

Do both or whichever hits your chest better.

Incline barbell kills my front delts more than my chest while incline db does not so i use db for this move.

Barbell for flat and decline.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff

When im using Dumbells, my arms fail before my chest, so for more control and stability I use a barbell. I can lift alot more.


----------



## cs_99

People is it true that, while Barbell Incline is a good shaper, Dumbell Inclines is a better shaper of the chest??

And for flat, barbell is good for making the chest bigger, mybe dumbells aswell??


----------



## Scott.EFC

Both.

I use barbell for flat and dumbbell for incline at the moment, just personal preference.


----------



## doylejlw

Lois_Lane said:


> Do both or whichever hits your chest better.
> 
> Incline barbell kills my front delts more than my chest while incline db does not so i use db for this move.
> 
> Barbell for flat and decline.


 x2


----------



## whackedout

IMO better squeeze / contraction with dumbells at the top of the movement and can get a better stretch at the bottom. Incline and decline better than just flat bench.


----------



## Ryan16

mainly prefer bench as i can lift more with it and feel it a hell of a lot more after my sesh than DB's but do them now and then for a mix up


----------



## bizzlewood

everytime i use dumbells i feel it in my front delts and not in my chest


----------



## Guest

standardflexer said:


> I have had to study this closely as I have quite powerful delts and weaker chest.
> 
> benchpress gives me more mass for my chest, with dumbell my shoulders seem to take over more like incline I can press 50kg dumbells for 8 and I only flat bench 100kg for 10. I think this shows how strong my shoulders are compared to chest I would go with benchpress.


Im the total opposite. My chest does nothing when i bench im all arms and delts, Its a problem im trying to work on by using DB's, wide (ultrawide) grip on bench and inclines. Which all seem to hit my pecs hard.


----------



## Sk1nny

both

i use bb for high weight low reps n db for high reps


----------



## Pikachu

I found my right arm was taking over too much, switched to dumbells a few months ago and have hardly used a barbell since!


----------



## EchoSupplements

I prefer dumbells - never did them for ages but now I've started I can feel a much more focused burn in my chest whereas with bar it is chest,shoulders and arms all together.

That said I do both


----------



## Fat

Variety is always better


----------



## xkrdan

one thing i like about dumbells is if you train on your own and pushing it to the max and you really start do struggle at least you can drop them but if its the bar your more than likely to seriously hurt yourself... each to there own i suppose...


----------



## Freddo

Does anyone have a preference, for which they use? Bulk and cut?


----------



## GeordieSteve

Dubbell all the way. I train alone so I can flog it without dropping a bloody great bar on my neck


----------



## Justin Cider

I use just dumbbell as my gym only got a 2 smiths and I can't stand using it... Does my wrists in...


----------



## digitalis

Barbell flat, db incline.


----------



## seanmsimon

I like press.

Press is good because you don't need a spotter on that last rep you can't finish. Just drop em. But weight increment is usually 5lbs

Bench is good because you can progressively up the weight in smaller increments. But you need a spotter if you are pushing to positive failure.


----------



## Readyandwaiting

bench for me on the smith preferably


----------



## Inapsine

Prefer the dumbells, more challenging less fuss with loading up bar


----------



## Dazzaa

Both, I tend to use the barbell bench at the start of my work out, and since i don't have a spotter with me... I use the dumb bells when i'm more worn out... Coz it's ok if i can't squize that last one out and just drop the weights down on the floor.

As for what's better... I don't think there is much difference. I'd imagine it's easier to get better technique on a barbell bence press, but i don't think it's hard to get the technique right with dumbells either - although i do find it easier with dumb bells to bring my shoulder into the lift when i'm struggling to push the last ones out


----------



## will-uk

BOTH


----------



## harryalmighty

bb flat bench. incline db bench


----------



## Dazzaa

Dumb bells defo hit my chest alot more, but like others have said both have advantages... I do both in every workout.

More time is spent on the bar though, simply because i also use a cable cross over to isolate on the pecs


----------



## SonOfZeus

Dumbells. Hate bench. Doesn't hit my chest at all I feel, all seems to hit tris and front delts!! Also grown a preference for incline benching vs flat.


----------



## kreig

I use both depending on my mood, I find dumbbell press puts a lot less stress on my shoulders though which are a bit messed up and can get a bit funny on the heavier benching.


----------



## Dux

Both, every chest day


----------



## Dazzaa

Dumb bells are far better, but i do mix it up sometimes and bar my way to the top


----------



## undefinedfunc

Training chest is one of the things I hate doing and I've largely either done barbell incline/decline/flat but been doing some incline and flat db (one arm) press and finding much more activation and a bigger stretch so im doing less barbell bench now


----------



## hardgain

Both for me, keep that chest shocked every session by mixing it up


----------



## Sk1nny

Both. Flat and decline bench. incline db


----------



## murphy2010

Ever since i tore my rotator cuff nearly a year back ive started prefering db presses  do both now, but have to do bench close grip otherwise it hurts soo imo db's all the way


----------



## BBaddict

I've always done dumbells for 8 weeks then bar for 8 weeks and so on, always have better pumps with dbells tho


----------



## broch316

both why restrict yourself to 1...


----------

